# Hedgehogs lawling...



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

So so cute  A friend posted this link on my Facebook wall (I'm the hedgehog girl, apparently :roll: :lol: ) so I thought I'd share!

http://www.lolbrary.com/lolpics/537/porculol-537.jpg


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> So so cute  A friend posted this link on my Facebook wall (I'm the hedgehog girl, apparently :roll: :lol: ) so I thought I'd share!
> 
> http://www.lolbrary.com/lolpics/537/porculol-537.jpg


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I literally lold
The 2nd pic is so funny


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I never tire of seeing that. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

HA!

That is so perfect. The 2nd hedgie's mouth just says "Excuse me. I'm busy. I have serious things to think about. Like mealies, and how to make my mom stop trying to cram vegetables down my throat. Go 'way."

:lol: Great post!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha thats cute!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

So funny!!! And I don't know if you guys have seen these ones, but I was literally crying when I saw them...

http://comixed.memebase.com/2010/11/08/4-koma-comic-strip-wtf-is-that/

http://comixed.memebase.com/2010/11/29/it-might-be-lupus/


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

ReginasMommy said:


> So funny!!! And I don't know if you guys have seen these ones, but I was literally crying when I saw them...
> 
> http://comixed.memebase.com/2010/11/08/4-koma-comic-strip-wtf-is-that/
> 
> http://comixed.memebase.com/2010/11/29/it-might-be-lupus/


bahahahahaha
Lets turn this into the "Hedgehog meme thread" 
Ready go!

http://comixed.memebase.com/2009/10/22/hedgehog-lol/


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

ReginasMommy said:


> So funny!!! And I don't know if you guys have seen these ones, but I was literally crying when I saw them...
> 
> http://comixed.memebase.com/2010/11/08/4-koma-comic-strip-wtf-is-that/
> 
> http://comixed.memebase.com/2010/11/29/it-might-be-lupus/


OH MY GOSH yes!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I saw those two comics like within a week of adopting Carlos, and I wanted to cry I laughed so hard at both of them. And, they STILL make me laugh xD Thank you for reminding me of them


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

DexterTheHog said:


> bahahahahaha
> Lets turn this into the "Hedgehog meme thread"
> Ready go!


I like the way you think!

Very well!!

http://icanhascheezburger.com/2010/11/2 ... -hedgehog/

http://icanhascheezburger.com/2010/07/0 ... -hedgehog/


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I. LOVE. THIS. WHOLE. THREAD.

The WTF Sonic? one is my favorite :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

HedgehogHouse is still by FAR my favorite! :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I love them all, but I definitely think the Hedgehog House one is SO FUNNY! I laughed for about 5 minutes straight while Regina's daddy just rolled his eyes...


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

I have this one sitting on my hard drive ...

http://demotivationalblog.com/demot...ehogs-are-better-at-the-internet-than-you.jpg


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

I love this one. There is a shirt of it I was about to buy until Boyfriend talked me out of it 
http://icanhascheezburger.com/2009/04/1 ... arp-today/

Personally I think the pic is funnier than the caption here
http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/03/2 ... n-it-rong/


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

House hedgie is by far the best hahahahaha
and i so want that shirt


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.ihasafunny.com/funny/tag/pretty/
http://cheezburger.com/View/4511633152
http://cheezburger.com/View/1772806400
http://cheezburger.com/View/2850046976
http://cheezburger.com/View/2061917440
http://cheezburger.com/View/1229689600
http://cheezburger.com/TemplateView.aspx?ciid=1032914
http://cheezburger.com/TemplateView.aspx?ciid=1798770

Enjoy


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Resurrecting the meme thread

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpre ... us-cat.jpg

My dog recently met "learning experience" as well hahaha *snif snif* fail.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

LOLOL learning experience
and the pritty sharp one is adorbs.

I am lawling. Good work thread :lol: .


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

http://cuteoverload.com/2011/06/21/secret-ingredient/
http://cuteoverload.com/2008/08/01/its-tube-time/

My contribution


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

New LOLS! And a GIF.

http://snuzzy.com/hedgehog-party/


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Slightly amusing video... it has its moments:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xb5vlh_domesticated-hedgehogs_fun


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Squee!


__
https://flic.kr/p/4301471586

P.S. Sorry for spamming this thread, but StumbleUpon has a new feature where you can type in a topic you want to stumble for, and so I naturally typed "Hedgehogs" and now I am greatly amused!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Don't be sorry - It's very cute! And entertaining!!


----------

